# Pro/Contra Mitsubishi Steuerungen



## logo78 (16 September 2010)

Hi,
war gestern auf der Motek und habe mich mal am Stand von Mitsubishi informieren lassen. Als Siemens-Gepeinigter  schaut man ja auch gerne mal um. Insbesondere im asiatischen Markt würden die sich ja wie warme Semmeln verkaufen.

Da man dort am Mitsubishi Stand keine Objektivität erwarten darf, habe ich mich gefragt, was wohl die Pro's und Contra's für eine Mitsubishi Steuerungen (verglichen mit der S7-Welt) wären?


----------



## Chräshe (16 September 2010)

Hallo logo78,

 Mit was, willst du welche Mitsubishi-Steuerungen vergleichen?
 Was ist für deine Anwendungen besonders wichtig?
 Wo liegen die Probleme bei Siemens?

 Ich hatte schon mit unterschiedlichen Steuerungen zu tun.  
 Jede hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
 Den größten Nachteil hat man, wenn man jedes Projekt mit  
 einer anderen Steuerung umsetzt...  

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Anaconda55 (18 September 2010)

Ich finde den Support bei Mitsubishi nicht besonders toll und sehr langsam. Ich wurde zudem auch noch falsch beraten. Es ging eigentlich so ziemlich alles schief was geht. Mitsubishi nur noch wenn unbedingt nötig ...


----------



## logo78 (18 September 2010)

Mit Siemens habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme, das war eher ein antimonopolistisches SiemenGebashe.
Im ernst, auch wenn uns die meisten Kunden S7 vorschreiben, denke ich mich mir manchmal, dass es doch richtig gute oder bessere Alternativen geben muss?
Mag ja sein, dass bei einer Anlage mit mehreren Millionen 20.000€ für den Steuerschrank nicht viel sein mögen, aber möchte ich mal über Tellerrand schauen.

Um gezielter zu fragen; was würde man Mitsubishi besonderst hervorheben?
e.g. Preis, Entwicklungsumgebung, Erweiterbarkeit, etc...?


----------



## Anaconda55 (18 September 2010)

Wenn Du vielleicht sogar mehr als eine Alternative suchst, dann schau Dir doch mal B&R an.


----------



## PLC-Gundel (23 September 2010)

*Mitsubishi - find ich gut*

Hallo Logo78,

eigentlich schade, daß hier nicht so positive Rückmeldungen in bezug auf
Mitsubishi kommen.

Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen bin ich zufrieden mit den Steuerungen. 
Bei uns im Geschäft werden hauptsächlich FX-3U eingesetzt, die vom 
Umfang her mit der Siemens 300er Serie vergleichbar sind.

Vorteile sind:
- der sehr günstige Preis
- eine angenehme und überschaubare Entwicklungsumgebung
- robuste stabile Steuerungen
- einfach zu projektieren
- Programm wird schnell auf Steuerung übertragen

Als Nachteile sind zu nennen:
- man braucht für jeden Pieps eine extra Software, z.B. für Einrichtung 
eines Profibus (ziemlich kompliziert)
-wenn man sich für Mitsubishi GOT Panels entscheidet, haben diese 
entscheidende Nachteile, so ist z.B. die Rezepturverwaltung sehr 
undurchsichtig, und ohne Beispielprojekt überhaupt nicht zu überblicken 
(eine Alternative sind die Panels von Bejer)
- der Support kann einem nicht immer helfen - besser ist es, einen Support 
Mitarbeiter persönlich zu kennen

Insgesamt haben die Steuerungen schon weniger Funktionsumfang als 
Siemens, aber für das, was sie kosten, bieten sie echt viel. Einfach mal selber ausprobieren...

Mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein, es gibt bestimmt noch mehr Vor- und 
Nachteile. Würde mich auch mal interessieren, was andere darüber denken :?:

Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald,
Gundel


----------



## knorpe (23 September 2010)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Wenn Du vielleicht sogar mehr als eine Alternative suchst, dann schau Dir doch mal B&R an.



wobei wir gerade hier mit den akzeptanzproblemen zu kämpfen haben...


----------



## IBFS (23 September 2010)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Vorteile sind:
> - eine angenehme und überschaubare Entwicklungsumgebung
> - einfach zu projektieren
> 
> ...


 
Also ich finde, das sich die Vor- und Nachteile, die aufgezählt hast, widersprechen 

An Ende zählen immer die Gesamtkosten aus Hardware + Programmierzeit.

Bei den aktullen Ingenieurstundenpreisen fällt da ein Preisunterschied von ein paar hundert Euro für die SPS nicht ins Gewicht.


Frank


----------



## PLC-Gundel (24 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Also ich finde, das sich die Vor- und Nachteile, die aufgezählt hast, widersprechen
> 
> An Ende zählen immer die Gesamtkosten aus Hardware + Programmierzeit.
> 
> ...



Hi Frank,

Dein Einwand ist durchaus berechtigt. Mit "einfacher Projektierung" meinte 
ich vor allem, daß man vorab keine aufwändige Hardware-Konfig. machen 
muß, sondern lediglich den CPU Typ eingibt, dann läuft's in der Regel auch schon.
Der Einsatz von Profibus wird bei uns im Geschäft immer seltener, bei 
TCP/IP oder seriell geht's dann auch schneller ohne extra Software.

Der im 2. Teil von Dir unterstrichene Nachteil bezieht sich nicht direkt auf die Steuerungen 
sondern lediglich auf die GOT Displays, aber man ist ja nicht an die 
Verwendung dieser Displays gebunden.

Dennoch würde ich Mitsubishi CPUs nur empfehlen, wenn geplant ist, diese 
langfristig einzusetzen, da dann die anfänglichen Stolpersteine zur Routine 
werden (wie überall  ).

Vom Einsatz für nur ein Projekt würde ich abraten, es sei denn, es ist 
wirklich sehr einfach ohne großes Drumherum.

Grüße,
Gundula


----------



## Chräshe (26 September 2010)

logo78 schrieb:


> Um gezielter zu fragen; was würde man Mitsubishi besonderst hervorheben?
> e.g. Preis, Entwicklungsumgebung, Erweiterbarkeit, etc...?


 Hallo logo78,

deine Fragestellung ist leider immer noch nicht besonders gezielt.  
Was ist dein Anwendungsbereich oder Hauptinteresse?
Zum Beispiel:
- Kleinsteuerungen mit max. 64E/64A und max. 4-Servo-Achsen a7kW
- Anlagen mit dezentralem Ausbau oder mehr als 6-Servo-Achsen  
- direkt Anbindung an Robotersysteme von Mitsubishi
- Datenerfassung/Protokollierung
- Einbindung in Fremdsysteme
- Zykluszeiten von unter 2ms sollen erreicht werden / oder 50ms ist auch noch OK

 Wenn du hier konkretere Angaben macht, kannst du auch konkretere Antworten bekommen.  Ansonsten ist es leider so, als ob du fragst: Was ist unterscheidet Äpfel von anderem Obst? Ist es der Preis, die Größe oder der Geschmack etc...? 



logo78 schrieb:


> ...auch wenn uns die meisten Kunden S7 vorschreiben, denke ich...


 Wenn ein Kunde bereits ganz konkrete Vorstellungen hat, was kannst du dann dagegenhalten? Die Kundschaft will in der Regel auf bekannte Soft- und Hardware aufbauen. Da sehe ich die beste Möglichkeit, weiterhin mit Step7 programmieren und „Fremde“ Hardware wie von VIPA, Berthel oder sonstigen Herstellen einzusetzen - Nach Absprache natürlich... ;-)  

Hier im Forum findest du bereits sehr viele Diskussion, was die unterschiedlichen SPS- Hersteller angeht. Besonders Interessant fand ich folgende:
Einige Fragen zu Mitsubishi-Steuerungen
Thema HMI
Gegenüberstellung CoDeSys / Siemens
Hardware-Auswahl

  Gruß
Chräshe


----------

